# You ain't all Boston



## beri

Reb, to Martin from Boston:
 You ain't all Boston.
Martin:
   What do you mean by that?
Reb:
Codfish ain't known for warm blood

Reb:
 On ne dirait pas que vous êtes de Boston.
Martin:
   Que voulez-vous dire?
Reb:
   Les gens de l'Est n'ont pas le sang chaud.

Est-ce le sens?
Tenkyu


----------



## FRENFR

You're posting alot about Western films which is great - but my confusion is in the area it displays which language/country we are from.

You are a native of France/French, along with English, Spanish and Italian.  Should you not know already, if the French sentences are correct?

I don't mean to be rude, but it's quite a simple question...


----------



## beri

Hi! 
I'm native of France, and my mother tongue is French. The others ones I don't speak as fluently.


----------



## FRENFR

Alors, qu'est-ce que tu veux?  La meilleure traduction d'anglais à/vers la française?


----------



## beri

oui, ENG -> FR


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour moi, Beri, _you're not all Boston_ veut dire  _tu n'es pas un Bostonien typique._


----------



## FRENFR

Ah.. Ok.  

You ain't all Boston! Tu n'est pas tout Boston!

What do you mean by that?  Tu veux dire quoi en disant ça?/ça veut dire quoi?

Codfish ain't known for warm blood!  Le codfish n'est pas connu pour le sang chaud!

Good enough?


----------



## geve

Salut Beri !

Moi, je devinerais que Martin vient de faire ou dire quelque chose qui n'est pas très "Boston-like". Reb le lui fait remarquer, Martin ne comprend pas l'allusion, et la réponse de Reb est une façon générale de dire que tel groupe de personnes a telle sorte d'attitude (les cabillauds ne sont pas réputés pour avoir le sang chaud ?)...
C'est pas très clair hein ?


----------



## beri

egueule, geve, c'est ce que je pensais.
je prends ta proposition egueule! 
à moins que "Vous n'êtes pas typique de Boston" puisse coller ? (ce serait mieux pour la contrainte sous-titre)


----------



## Cath.S.

> à moins que "Vous n'êtes pas typique de Boston" puisse coller ?


Comme de la superglu !


----------



## geve

Vous n'êtes pas 100% Boston ? Vous n'êtes pas un bostonien pure laine ? 
Tout n'est pas Boston en vous, il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas de Boston en vous...


----------



## beri

Je fais du sous-titrage, geve, je peux pas m'étirer comme un shwingome!


----------



## Cath.S.

beri said:
			
		

> Je fais du sous-titrage, geve, je peux pas m'étirer comme un shwingome!


J"me mêle, mais _Vous n'êtes pas 100% Boston_ ? de Gève est plus court que ta solution !


----------



## beri

oui, ms ça sonne bizarre je trouve 
je garde "typique de Boston", ça entre largement


----------



## geve

beri said:
			
		

> Je fais du sous-titrage, geve, je peux pas m'étirer comme un shwingome!


Oui, bon, d'accord, j'ai déjà prouvé que je n'étais pas très bonne pour rentrer dans des cases limitées  

En fait, je retire mes précédentes solutions, et je remplace par "Vous êtes vraiment de Boston(, vous) ?" ou "Vous êtes sûr que vous êtes de Boston ?"
Bon, ok, ce n'est pas 100% p) fidèle, mais c'est quelque chose que je dirais plus naturellement.


----------



## beri

"Vous êtes vraiment de Boston?" pas mal!! et adjugé!
– Vous êtes vraiment de Boston?
– Pourquoi cela?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Vous ? De Boston ? Peuh !


----------



## FRENFR

Mine works in Canadian French and apparently French French...However, good luck with your choice


----------



## Cath.S.

FRENFR said:
			
		

> Mine works in Canadian French and apparently French French...However, good luck with your choice





> Tu n'est pas tout Boston!


What I would understand if someone said that sentence is _you are not the whole of Boston _meaning _other Bostonians might think/act different from you._

_« Comment se fait-il que Trucmuche ait été élu maire ? J'ai pourtant voté pour son adversaire ! _
_-- Tu n'es pas tout Boston !  »_


----------



## FRENFR

Yes, that's what the English one means!


----------



## watergirl

Actually, I think this is more like what Geve said about being "100% Boston" -- an expression which sounds weird in English as well, Beri.   I think it refers to the funny way Americans have of identifying themselves by their ethnic background -- i.e. "I'm 100% Irish, French, etc."  In this case, "Boston" is being used, to humorous effect.  In other words, the guy can't ONLY have "Boston" blood in him -- i.e. his background must be more mixed.   Of course, this is just my two cents....


----------



## FRENFR

I don't like to appear immature, but my translation has fitted everything everyone has since said. I confirmed with 2 people in Montréal, and one in Paris (professionals), and they agree it has the same idea in FR as it does EN.

I don't see what further conversation does to help?

It's like saying "You're not all that". "To not be all *something*" which is translated as "N'etre pas tout qqch".  Strangein FR like it is in EN.


----------



## JamesM

I'd agree with watergirl.  It refers to the man not acting completely consistent with the way a Bostonian is expected to behave.  Don't the French say the same thing about people not acting according to the stereotype of that region - "Vous n'etes pas un vrai Normandais" or something like that?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

JamesM said:
			
		

> "Vous n'êtes pas un vrai Normandaisnd" or something like that?


Tout à fait James.


----------



## watergirl

FRENFR said:
			
		

> I don't see what further conversation does to help?
> 
> I'm sorry,FRENFR, to go on beating a dead horse   I am, unfortunately, someone who could happily spend hours on such picayune nuances.


----------



## JamesM

FRENFR said:
			
		

> It's like saying "You're not all that". "


 
Well, "You're not all that" has a specific meaning, in American English, at least. It means you are not as great as you think yourself to be.  Similar to "you're no great shakes", an older expression.

Personally, I liked your translation, FRENFR, particularly that you kept "codfish" in there and translated the expression directly. I can't comment on how it sounds to a French ear.

I would personally rather have the colorful expression retained rather than the meaning behind the colorful expression. That seems to be a good example of something being "lost in translation."


----------



## Cath.S.

> I don't like to appear immature, but my translation has fitted everything everyone has since said. I confirmed with 2 people in Montréal, and one in Paris (professionals), and they agree it has the same idea in FR as it does EN.


Peofessional translators don't necessarily agree with each other. I's no big deal and happens all the time


----------



## FRENFR

eguele - Very true!  I don't want this to be considered dread thrift, so I'll go ahead and say it for the interest of readers.

Translators are very poetic with words, and have a very good ability to construct "glamourous" sentences in both of their working languages. 

Interpreters aren't. Well, let's be honest?! I work simultaneously usually and don't have the chance to find fancy words in dictionaries, so it's very common for Ts to be more "flashy" than Is.

Regarding this thread, (said i'd try!), my immediate "interpretation" would be as I said.. however, as we have discovered, there ARE other options.

In my defense though, i've never had to translate it before - so just went with "gut feeling". 

(i just noticed I typed dread thrift instead of thread drift, and as I have NO idea why, I'll leave it, as I find it quite ironically funny )


----------



## Cath.S.

FrenFr, I have the utmost admiration and respect for interpreters,  you do a job I would not be able to do, translators are used to having - a least a little - time to think about the exact phrasing of a sentence, read it again, change our mind.


> (i just noticed I typed dread thrift instead of thread drift, and as I have NO idea why, I'll leave it, as I find it quite ironically funny )


LOL!


----------



## FRENFR

Funny eh?  And yes, I couldn't do translation because I am not very flashy with words.  I am not well read in the "literary" sense.  Im a confident speaker, clear speaker, and pretty sharp (witty).  Très futé you might say 

Because of the speaking/listening and not reading/writing, I make silly mistakes and its very frustrating!


----------



## Cath.S.

A friend of mine was free-lancing as a business lunch interpreter while we were still students and she asked me why didn't I do what she did... man, I would have been _terrified _to get something wrong, and I still would today. Probably even more so. 
Kudos ! 
(and hum I think that we are now _chatting _and had better stop... )


----------



## LV4-26

JamesM said:
			
		

> I would personally rather have the colorful expression retained rather than the meaning behind the colorful expression. That seems to be a good example of something being "lost in translation."


 Of course you understand that what sounds colourful to an English watcher ("le codfish") is just incomprehensible to a French one (I mean one who doesn't speak English). If you wanted to keep it colourful you could use the French equivalent "cabillaud" (which is the same fish), as geve suggested in one of her posts. It would be just as confusing (though it could be understood on second thought) but, at least, would sound just as picturesque.

What is true of translation in general is even more true of subtitle writing : your have to be quickly and easily understood.


----------



## JamesM

Agreed, LV4-26.  I think the French word makes more sense. I was referring to retaining the expression (including the fish - French or otherwise) vs. simply going for the meaning communicated by the expression.

I'm sure that subtitles are an art all to themselves, and I admire anyone who takes on that challenge.     I just mean that one of the characteristics of Westerns is a huge dose of colorful language and an attitude conveyed through those expressions.  If all that is lost, a good portion of the "feel" is lost, even if the information is correctly conveyed.

That may be an unavoidable consequence of a time-based phenomenon like subtitles.


----------



## la grive solitaire

geve said:
			
		

> *Vous n'êtes pas 100% Boston.  * Vous n'êtes pas un bostonien pure laine ?
> Tout n'est pas Boston en vous, il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas de Boston en vous...


 
I've only just seen this thread and so am coming in on it late , but for me, this is the closest in meaning to _You ain't all Boston_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On the other hand, do you actually say "Vous n'êtes pas 100% Paris" in French, for instance?
I think you would go with "Vous n'êtes pas 100% parisien" (or _de_ Paris, at least). Non ?
Another naive question to you guys: why _codfish_ is not translated by _morue_?


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Another naive question to you guys: why _codfish_ is not translated by _morue_?


Tu n'as pas peur que ça prête à confusion ?


----------



## geve

J'avoue que j'ai toujours un doute avec morue et cabillaud, il me semble que les termes sont employés alternativement selon que l'on parle de l'animal vivant ou de ce qu'on mange...  (ne serait-ce pas la même chose en espagnol d'ailleurs ?) 
Le TLFi dit que "cabillaud" désigne souvent la morue fraîche. (ça en ferait donc une insulte plus gentille, non ? Espèce de cabillaud, va !  )


----------



## Gardefeu

> ("le codfish") is just incomprehensible to a French one (I mean one who doesn't speak English)



Even to one who does! Can someone explain to a basically British-cultured Frenchman what this codfish business is about?


----------



## geve

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> Even to one who does! Can someone explain to a basically British-cultured Frenchman what this codfish business is about?


Ben, c'est un poisson !  qui nage même dans les eaux du WRF...
Le cabillaud doit être un animal à sang froid, il n'est donc pas "réputé pour avoir le sang chaud"...


----------



## Gardefeu

Je crois geve, comme disent les anglais que _there's more to this than meet the eye_. Il me semble qu'il y a un sens figuré spécifiquement américain...

PS: Oui, je sais traduire co_dfish_ en français!


----------



## geve

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> Je crois geve, comme disent les anglais que _there's more to this than meet the eye_. Il me semble qu'il y a un sens figuré spécifiquement américain...
> 
> PS: Oui, je sais traduire co_dfish_ en français!


En fait, je m'en doutais !  

Ce pourrait bien être une expression idiomatique - devrait-on ouvrir un nouveau fil à ce sujet ? 

(Hum, oui, cette expression anglaise me dit quelque chose...  )


----------



## LV4-26

Ben...ce que j'ai compris, moi, c'est que les Américains (ou certains Américains, peut-être) surnomment les habitants de Boston - ou tous les gens de l'est des USA, si l'on en croit le premier post de béri - les codfish. Mais il se peut que je sois totalement à côté de la plaque.


----------



## la grive solitaire

beri said:
			
		

> Reb, to Martin from Boston:
> You ain't all Boston.
> Martin:
> What do you mean by that?
> Reb:
> Codfish ain't known for warm blood


 
There _is_ more than meets the [fish] eye  here. Boston is particularly known for codfish, so I think that the author is equating codfish with Boston. My guess is that Martin has said or done something kind that shows that he "warm-blooded" rather than "cold-blooded". Thus Reb says: _You can't be all Boston_[ian](i.e., through and through, 100%) because Bostonians ("codfish") aren't known for having warm blood (being kind). If beri could give the context  in which these lines are spoken, it would no doubt become clearer. Enfin, je crois...


----------



## LV4-26

D'après le Urban Dictionary, il s'agirait bien de désigner les gens de la côte est.


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> There _is_ more than meets the [fish] eye  here. Boston is particularly known for codfish, so I think that the author is equating codfish with Boston. My guess is that Martin has said or done something kind that shows that he "warm-blooded" rather than "cold-blooded". Thus Reb says: _You can't be all Boston_[ian](i.e., through and through, 100%) because Bostonians ("codfish") aren't known for having warm blood (being kind). If beri could give the context  in which these lines are spoken, it would no doubt become clearer. Enfin, je crois...


Si Boston est réputée pour son cabillaud / sa morue, je propose ceci : 

Codfish ain't known for warm blood
Les bouffeurs de morue* n'ont pas le sang chaud, si ?

Mais c'est sûrement trop long... 
*ou boreogadophages (dis-je histoire de vous en mettre plein la vue ! )


----------



## la grive solitaire

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> D'après le Urban Dictionary, il s'agirait bien de désigner les gens de la côte est.


 
Yes, and in this case, it's Boston.  Perhaps this will help: http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:0aVQmXe0ewcJ:www.kellscraft.com/BookofBoston/BookofBoston06.html+codfish:+Bostonian&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Mais c''est sûrement trop long...


Et encore, tu as gagné 4 lettres par rapport à _cabillaud. _


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> Si Boston est réputée pour son cabillaud / sa morue, je propose ceci :
> Codfish ain't known for warm blood
> Les bouffeurs de morue* n'ont pas le sang chaud, si ?
> 
> Mais c'est sûrement trop long...
> *ou boreogadophages (dis-je histoire de vous en mettre plein la vue ! )


 
Ou bien "les morues" tout court? (no pun intended..  )


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Ou bien "les morues" tout court? (no pun intended..  )


Le problème c'est le sens argotique, mais très très connu de _morue_, qui est à peu près synonyme de pute. 
Même pour _bouffeur de morue_, j'ai hésité, à cause du double sens possible (mais tout de même pas flagrant). Tout ça pour gagner quatre misérables lettres...  Quelle déchéance...


----------



## geve

Bah alors quoi, vous n'aimez pas mon cabillaud ? Pourtant, il est frais mon poisson !  Et en plus, il rime : _Les cabillauds n'ont pas le sang chaud._ 

Problème : les lecteurs de sous-titres connaissent-il la réputation de Boston pour ses cabillauds ?


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> Le problème c'est le sens argotique, mais très très connu de _morue_, qui est à peu près synonyme de pute.
> Même pour _bouffeur de morue_, j'ai hésité, à cause du double sens possible (mais tout de même pas flagrant). Tout ça pour gagner quatre misérables lettres...  Quelle déchéance...


 
Bien vu...   Et si on gardait l'anglais? _Les "codfish" n'ont pas le sang chaud.
_


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Bien vu...  Et si on gardait l'anglais? _Les "codfish" n'ont pas le sang chaud._


C'est à peu près ce que proposait FRENFR dans son message 7.
Une seule objection : personne ne comprendra.


----------



## geve

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Bien vu...  Et si on gardait l'anglais? _Les "codfish" n'ont pas le sang chaud._


Ce qui nous ramène au post #34... Les petits poissons cuits !


----------



## Cath.S.

Et en étant bien explicite ?
ils ont pas le sang chaud, dans le coin.
 - oui, je sais, je rejoins la solution initiale de Beri, faute de propositions vraiment convaincantes. C'est plat, mais court et compréhensible.


----------



## la grive solitaire

egueule said:
			
		

> C'est à peu près ce que proposait FRENFR dans son message 7.
> Une seule objection : personne ne comprendra.


 


			
				geve said:
			
		

> Ce qui nous ramène au post #34... Les petits poissons cuits !


 
En effet... Merci egueule et geve. Mais il faut dire que bien des americains ne comprendraient "codfish" non plus...


----------



## beri

Bon, je vais clarifier la situation et faire cesser ce thread hijack 
J'ai rendu le projet et ma traduction a donné:
- Vous êtes vraiment de Boston ?
- Pourquoi cela ?
- Les gens de l'Est n'ont pas le sang chaud.
Voilà


----------



## balaam

morue rajouterait un sous-entendu sexuel qui me semble absent de cette échange. (une 'morue' est censée avoir 'le sang bouillant'). je préconise donc l'emploi du mot Cabillaud.

in the very case of "youre aint no all Paris", i think a native would use derogatory terms form typical parisian.

tu n'es pas un vrai titi.
t'es pas parigeot, toi.

parisian have the reputation to consider Paris the only place for real people and all other places for farmers and outcasts.

I have even met frenchmen who feel offensed to be assimilated to their parisian co-cityzens.


----------



## Cath.S.

beri said:
			
		

> Bon, je vais clarifier la situation et faire cesser ce thread hijack
> J'ai rendu le projet et ma traduction a donné:
> - Vous êtes vraiment de Boston ?
> - Pourquoi cela ?
> - *Les gens de l'Est n'ont pas le sang chaud.*
> Voilà


Tu as bien fait.


----------

